# ProjectSAM Summer SALE - 30% OFF on all individual Libraries AND Packs!



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Jun 18, 2021)

Hi all!

During these hot days (At least for us here in The Netherlands) we thought it might be the right time to kick off our annual Summer Sale!

Starting today, you get a 30% discount on all individual libraries and packs, including our latest releases Adaptive Runs and Pandora.

Simply use code *SUMMER2021* upon checkout to receive your discount and spend your summer enjoying those libraries you always wanted to get your hands on! (But remember to get some sunlight as well)

Enjoy your Summer!

The ProjectSAM Team


----------



## Elmakai (Jun 18, 2021)

Since I missed the winter sale last year and bought the Master Pack at full price, I was waiting for a sale before buying Adaptive Runs. Now I have no excuse not to buy.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 18, 2021)

Animation? Lumina seems like a good fit. For a limited budget the Orchestral Essentials.


----------



## Toecutter (Jun 18, 2021)

3DC said:


> I read a lot of good reviews for ProjectSam. Any suggestion for newbie like me? What to choose on tight budget for film and especially animation?


How tight is your budget? Start with the Orchestral Essentials, they are great value for your money

PS has this specific library for animation https://projectsam.com/libraries/symphobia-colours-animator/


----------



## Elmakai (Jun 18, 2021)

3DC said:


> I read a lot of good reviews for ProjectSam. Any suggestion for newbie like me? What to choose on tight budget for film and especially animation?


I would say it depends on what you already own. If you already have some some samples that round out the orchestra in general, I would look at Colours: Animator, as it is specifically geared towards animation. Lots of cartoony sounds and instrument combinations. It would be great to highlight existing sample libraries, but I think you would be very limited if this was all you owned.

If you don't have a decent library already, I would consider Symphobia 1, 2, or 3. 1 and 2 are great all-rounders - has a little bit of everything. Since it has lots of multis, there isn't a lot of orchestration you would have to do compared to some other companies. There is a lot of "ready to play" instruments. 1 and 2 compliment each other fairly well, and provide quite a bit. 3 is more focused on "softer" combinations, which might be more up your alley, but by itself you would probably have some of the same limitations as just buying Animator.

If you buy any of the Symphobia ones, keep in mind they are more general so even though they do provide a large palette, they may not be what you need.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 18, 2021)

Elmakai said:


> I would say it depends on what you already own. If you already have some some samples that round out the orchestra in general, I would look at Colours: Animator, as it is specifically geared towards animation. Lots of cartoony sounds and instrument combinations. It would be great to highlight existing sample libraries, but I think you would be very limited if this was all you owned.
> 
> If you don't have a decent library already, I would consider Symphobia 1, 2, or 3. 1 and 2 are great all-rounders - has a little bit of everything. Since it has lots of multis, there isn't a lot of orchestration you would have to do compared to some other companies. There is a lot of "ready to play" instruments. 1 and 2 compliment each other fairly well, and provide quite a bit. 3 is more focused on "softer" combinations, which might be more up your alley, but by itself you would probably have some of the same limitations as just buying Animator.
> 
> If you buy any of the Symphobia ones, keep in mind they are more general so even though they do provide a large palette, they may not be what you need.


Good assessment. OP: Now go and watch all @Guy Rowland reviews on YT


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 18, 2021)

This couldn't have come ta better time. I just got the Orchestral Essentials bundle and want some Symphobias to add to them. Thank you Project Sam!


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 18, 2021)

Is there any crossgrade pricing from the Essentials line to the Symphobias?


----------



## JDK88 (Jun 18, 2021)

Animator has a particular sound that is recognizable. I could hear it used in several shows I've watched. Use it sparingly.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jun 18, 2021)

I have Symphobia 1, might get S4 Core.


----------



## GtrString (Jun 19, 2021)

Good time to catch up with Adaptive Runs!


----------



## mOKa (Jun 19, 2021)

Intruiging. Does anyone know if 30% gets topped on Black Friday or on other sales?
Thanks


----------



## dedene (Jun 19, 2021)

mOKa said:


> Intruiging. Does anyone know if 30% gets topped on Black Friday or on other sales?
> Thanks


I also went back too check that but it seems all their sales are -30% max, except for the deals on NI about a year ago


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 19, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> It seems like JRR has one of the better deals going... the Orchestral Essentials Pack (OE 1 & 2) is only $279, and after you add it to your cart, another $13 is subtracted. If you buy directly from ProjectSAM, the discounted price is $293.


Just a heads up , this is a commercial announcement thread paid for by Project Sam. It might be best to delete the comment or move it to the Sample Talk thread.


----------



## Lucindus (Jun 19, 2021)

Is it likely that the price for the Symphobias will go up after the coming update to the engine? Does anyone remember if they raised prices after the 1.6 update?

It's way too hot to 'get some sunlight' anyway, so I'm considering getting one of the Symphobias instead to overpower the noise of my fan...


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 19, 2021)

paulmatthew said:


> Just a heads up , this is a commercial announcement thread paid for by Project Sam. It might be best to delete the comment or move it to the Sample Talk thread.


Oops, you're right - I forgot this is Project Sam's thread. Deleting post.


----------



## davidson (Jun 19, 2021)

Incase anyones wondering, they disabled the loyalty pricing for pandora whilst the sales running.


----------



## Noeticus (Jun 19, 2021)

On the full Symphobia 4: Pandora what is the difference between the 30% off vs the best loyalty discount?


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Jun 19, 2021)

Lucindus said:


> Is it likely that the price for the Symphobias will go up after the coming update to the engine? Does anyone remember if they raised prices after the 1.6 update?


I'm relatively sure they never raised the prices - they provided free updates and lowered the prices as the libraries got older


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 19, 2021)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> I'm relatively sure they never raised the prices - they provided free updates and lowered the prices as the libraries got older


Exactly. They never charged for updates.

Though this new update seems like it might be pretty expansive, so we’ll see!


----------



## dylanmixer (Jun 19, 2021)

On Pandora, why is it showing the price as $599 when you go to add to cart, but on the poster right underneath it says "from $479"?


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 19, 2021)

dylanmixer said:


> On Pandora, why is it showing the price as $599 when you go to add to cart, but on the poster right underneath it says "from $479"?


$479 is with the upgrade/crossgrade loyalty discount applied.


----------



## dylanmixer (Jun 19, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> $479 is with the upgrade/crossgrade discount applied.


I see, thank you.


----------



## Lucindus (Jun 20, 2021)

> *Laurin Lenschow:*
> I'm relatively sure they never raised the prices - they provided free updates and lowered the prices as the libraries got older





Mike Fox said:


> Exactly. They never charged for updates.
> 
> Though this new update seems like it might be pretty expansive, so we’ll see!


Thanks. I've grown to like Lumina because of some of the more creative combination patches it offers, so maybe I'll get one of the other Symphobias and see if that works for my workflow as well.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 20, 2021)

dylanmixer said:


> On Pandora, why is it showing the price as $599 when you go to add to cart, but on the poster right underneath it says "from $479"?


It should be about $420 with the summer sale and the loyalty discounts don’t apply during the sale. The PS site could display this information in a much more straightforward fashion.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jun 20, 2021)

davidson said:


> Incase anyones wondering, they disabled the loyalty pricing for pandora whilst the sales running.


Thanks for mentioning that. I thought about getting Core now and upgrade to full version during next sale. Seems I'll just wait until I can get full version on sale.


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 27, 2021)

I always wanted to get some of the ProjecSAM products. The first ones on my radar were the Swing series, but the four Symphobias look inspiring and great.

I know most people said that all their libraries are not updated and are really useful even though some are more than 10 years old.

With the current sales and the announcement of the re-issues of some of your libraries, do you think it is still worth it to buy the full bundle? 

I don't want to be in detail in a commercial thread, but I have many libraries from other developers.
Maybe @Wytse @ ProjectSAM could give more details about what the "re-issue" means, what libraries will be affected and if it will be free for existing users?

All the feedback and opinions are welcome.


----------



## ennbr (Jun 28, 2021)

I just went 3 rounds with Colin from ProjectSam over the cost to upgrade from Pandora Core to the full product.

Short story on Sale I can purchase the full Pandora for $419 but to upgrade it would cost an additional $266 with my initial purchase price for Core of $219 that makes my total cost for Pandora Full $485.

See how they do the Math is to subtract the amount spent on Core $219 from the Full price $599 and then applying the 30% sale price on that amount or in this case $380. 

Bottomline as an existing customer it will cost $66 more than the current sale price.

And with that ProjectSam has lost a customer. There are just to many other options on the market to be treating customers with total disregard.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Jun 28, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> I always wanted to get some of the ProjecSAM products. The first ones on my radar were the Swing series, but the four Symphobias look inspiring and great.
> 
> I know most people said that all their libraries are not updated and are really useful even though some are more than 10 years old.
> 
> ...


Hi Emilio,

Thanks for asking! 

So the re-issues for True Strike 1, Symphobia 1, Symphobia 2 and Symphobia 3: Lumina are currently in the works and will be released in that order. The re-issues will be completely free for all existing users. We’re calling these re-issues instead of just an update for a reason: It is the most elaborate overhaul we’ve ever done on a product for the Kontakt platform.

Here's a glimpse of the new True Strike 1 UI for you:


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 28, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi Emilio,
> 
> Thanks for asking!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the glimpse. It definitely doesn't look like just a facelift!
I think is a great moment to get the bundle 

All your libraries sound really good, with all the reworking you are doing will look like new!
Really appreciate the info and job you are doing.


----------



## Elmakai (Jun 28, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi Emilio,
> 
> Thanks for asking!
> 
> ...


Exactly what I've been waiting for! I'm really excited for this, as I have all your libraries. I honestly can't wait!


----------



## davinwv (Jun 28, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi Emilio,
> 
> Thanks for asking!
> 
> ...


Hopefully, re-issues of OE1 and OE2 are coming at some point, as well.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 28, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi Emilio,
> 
> Thanks for asking!
> 
> ...


That looks incredible!


----------



## benmrx (Jun 29, 2021)

After years and _years_ of putting it off...., I FINALLY grabbed the original Symphobia! Thank you for extending the summer sale!!


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Jun 29, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi Emilio,
> 
> Thanks for asking!
> 
> ...


Awesome!
Could you also add keyswitches to the Swings? Pretty please!


----------



## CJRC (Jun 30, 2021)

Thank you ProjectSam! After eyeing them both for quite a while, I just picked up Symphobia 2 and Lumina... The sound is fantastic. Keep up the great work!

UPDATE: I went back and picked up Symphobia 1 as well. I am gobsmacked at how fantastic they all sound right out of the box. I can't remember the last time I was this thrilled with a purchase.


----------



## Toecutter (Jun 30, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi Emilio,
> 
> Thanks for asking!
> 
> ...


wow, this is looking awesome! Will the re-issues require us to redownload the samples?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jun 30, 2021)

Considering I already have majority of the instruments in them, I talked myself out of Symphobia 2&3 at least. Maybe most of what they have. Still want to pick up S4 next time it goes on sale.


----------



## Vastman (Jul 3, 2021)

After watching Guy's and Daniel's walk throughs, I just can't resist Pandora during this sale...what a masterpiece! Downloading NOW!


----------



## Chris Harper (Jul 3, 2021)

Well, I finally went for broke and picked up the Symphobia trio (1, 2 and 3). I’ve had the Project SAM Free Orchestra for a long time, and always loved the sounds. A fully orchestrated piece of music is a beautiful thing, but the allure of using stacked patches and multis to get great results faster and with fewer patches is huge for me. I’ve used ensemble patches layered under sections quite a few times for the same purpose, but Project SAM seems to take this concept to the next level. I can’t wait to get my hands dirty with these libraries. I am betting I will wish I had bought them a long time ago.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 3, 2021)

Doyou guys ever plan to release a legato (with various legato ranging from slow to agile performance) only sampled instruments library for strings, brass and woodwinds and call it Symphobia 5 ?? It'll be a great addition to the series.


----------



## emilio_n (Jul 3, 2021)

So... I finally got the Master Pack 4.
Happy but ruined. I have the feeling that I will not need any other library for a loooooong time.

Looking forward to the re-issues 
Thanks, @Wytse @ ProjectSAM, for such great and inspiring sounds.


----------



## Fizzlewig (Jul 4, 2021)

I purchased Pandora at 3.30am! Couldn’t resist the summer offer.


----------



## wahey73 (Jul 13, 2021)

Fizzlewig said:


> I purchased Pandora at 3.30am! Couldn’t resist the summer offer.


Couldn't resist neither...purchased Pandora Core. Not much of a surprise but I love it already! The easy to use but at the same time genius of Adaptive Sync is such a wonderful time saver. Combine that with the effects (stutter, pitch envelope, skreamer...) and some magic happens.


----------

